# Merckx Artbox



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Saw Eddy presenting one of these to King Albert today during Stage 1. A couple minutes of googling turned up the site below. Incredible.......if I had $1250 to spend on a book, this would be the one. 

http://www.uitgeverijkannibaal.be/english.html

As much as I hated to see Eddy sell his company, it does appear the new owners are taking a much more proactive interest in selling his legacy. If nothing else, it gives everybody the chance to own a piece of the legend.


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

kjmunc said:


> As much as I hated to see Eddy sell his company, it does appear the new owners are taking a much more proactive interest in selling his legacy. If nothing else, it gives everybody the chance to own a piece of the legend.



As far as i know this publisher (uitgeverijdekannibaal translates as cannibal publishing) is independent from Merckx Cycles. I think It is created to publish Merckxissimo. The pictures of that book, as well as the new artbook are by Stefan Van Fleteren ... one of Belgiums best photographers and a cycling/merckx fan. His pics are usually black/white... and last year he climbed the ventoux on a Merckx for a tv show the night before the tour passed by... that was cool footage.

For the artbook he selected rare and unpublished pictures ... it's a nice book, if you can afford it


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Exactly WHEN did Eddy sell his company?? Within a year?


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

JetSpeed said:


> Exactly WHEN did Eddy sell his company?? Within a year?


I think it was late 2008... October or so...

He sold the majority of his stakes to a holding, but still has a big part himself and is still involved in the product development and (offcourse) a important role in PR. Apart from this he has admitted that the new "we're all cannibals" campaign would not be like that if he was still 'the big boss'

It is been said for a while now that Merckx cycles will move from Meise (Sint-Brixius-Rode) to newer and bigger premises near Brussels


----------

